# Stuff of Smartah



## Smartah (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey guys, I figured I would show off my painting a bit. So here it goes:

Daemons: This was my first army from when I was in Canada in 2010. 



















This is Martha, the Masque. She was the first mini I've ever painted. To be completely honest, I am still the most proud of her.























































The Plaguebearers, Pus, Poop and Bile. I'm a huge fan of Papa Nurgle. I always saw the plaguebearers as individuals so I was planning on painting them all differently.



















This was my first competition piece. He was a lot of fun to pain



















He was an old mini that I had lying around. I thought it was an ugly mini, so I really didn't enjoy painting him.


Dark Eldar!
I had a quick love affair with Dark Eldar, but a couple people who played them turned me off, not because it was a hard army to play, but because they were incredibly annoying and I try not to associate with incredibly annoying >.>



















Lelith was very fun to paint. I used the reaper zombie skin triad on her and I was pretty happy with how she turned out










Melon is one of those minis that I just can't stand. I don't know why. This was the 3rd time I painted him and he's staying pink.


----------



## Smartah (Jan 23, 2012)

Eldar time!

I am a huge fan of Harlequins so the bulk, okay all of what I am about to show you is either a clown or clown themed.





























Now this mini has a strange story. I didn't originally want Eldar at all. My Ex did. He mentioned that he wanted a wave serpent in a harlequin theme so like a good girlfriend, I got it for him and painted on it a bit. It ended up looking like this:










Well the now Ex decided that is was meh, okay and put it on the bookshelf. Well when I moved away, the tank decided that it wanted me as it's owner and stowed away in one of my boxes. I honestly didn't know I had it. if I did intentionally steal it, I would have stolen all the weapons to go along with it as well, but those are still in Canada. ANYWAY I find the tank, call GW for an unrelated issue and mention the tank to an eldar player. He sent me all the pieces I needed to complete the tank excluding the cockpit canopy. I decided to finish the tank my way so it took a nice soaking bath in simple green and in the end turned out to look like this:














































It is all magnetized and everything and all the weapons are painted as well. Happy ending to an unloved tank  

I have other pictures of my Ogres that I'll have to uncover, but until then, I hope you enjoyed at least one of my minis


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Welcome to Heresy. I'm glad I get to be the first to comment. Stunning eldar models. Harlequins are great models, and you've done them justice. That falcon is also beautiful.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey hey!!!!

Nice looking Eldar girl! As I have said before I think the wave serpent is brilliant and the Harlies are looking great. Solid work on the Diamond pattern. 

I also really like the boils on the first plaguebearer so I will be getting with you when I start mine up to steal your secrets. 

Lilith is ok. Looking at it there really isn't anything that pops, that draws your attention around the model. I think a bringing out some of the clothing or bracers or something in another color will help break it up a bit. 

Glad to see you with a log on the boards. I will be following along.


----------



## Smartah (Jan 23, 2012)

@Khorne - Thank you so much! I'm glad you liked them 

@Midge - That was the other reason I quit dark eldar. I could not for the life of me figure out a paint scheme, so I kept them rather dull.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Most impressed with your eldar. The grav tank is sublime and matches your other eldar models very well. So much better than my work. Very fine indeed.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The freehand on the harlie tank is a bit rough but the darker tank is insanely nice looking.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> The freehand on the harlie tank is a bit rough but the darker tank is insanely nice looking.


Same tank.... repainted


----------



## Smartah (Jan 23, 2012)

The first pic of the tank was the second thing I ever painted  Midge is right, same tank, just repainted


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

well fuck me running, helps to read some more huh.


----------



## Smartah (Jan 23, 2012)

Fucking and running at the same time? That takes some talent, one I don't possess.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Smartah said:


> Fucking and running at the same time? That takes some talent, one I don't possess.


no, HE runs while carrying you so you can fuck him. XD


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Ah, poo, if only i could do my Harlequins that good 
And the Wave Serpent is excellent too. Both of them. Men can be very unappreciative some times pfft! 

SGMAlice


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Fantastic work on the Grav Tank ...just wow. I am a bit jealous of your skills, that I will admit to.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Loving the old school Pbearers! Lelith looks pretty awesome as well. I currently have that model in my (gargantuan) "to-do" pile.


----------



## Smartah (Jan 23, 2012)

@KhainiteAssassin - That'll take some balance and upper body strength. I dunno if he's up to that.

@SGMAlice - Pfft men, Boys!  Thanks for the compliment. The diamonds really aren't that hard once you do them like a billion times >.> hehe. I generally do a really quick pattern before I lay down the black stripe on the little guys. On the tanks I cheat and use pencil because there are so many and I need them slightly uniform. It would be smart of me to use a ruler for that, but I just eyeball. It'll totally bite me in the ass one of these days.

@OIIIIIIO - Thank you, I want to see some of your painting. I'm really hoping I can get better. I think here I will, I hope 

@DeathKlokk - Ugh to do piles. Lelith was so much fun to work with, though I did feel a bit awkward painting her thong. I told her it would tickle for just a second. I think she said bring it on bitch, but I'm not certain. Once I get a freaking color scheme in my head for Dark Eldar I'm sure I'll start them again and give some color to the little lady but until then she'll have to be happy with her black leather 

I've been working on my first Spesh Muhreen for a local GW competition. 
To do list on Miyagi (BONSAI!):
1. glaze the hand and backpack thingy up to a grey
2. Do some tiny extreme highlights on the legs to a light grey
3. Bring that red on the gun up to an orange extreme
4. Figure out how to make the grey on the bolter not look dumb (suggestions please!)
5. Lighten up the tree on his shoulder pads a touch with a lighter grey



















So far I am happy with him. I tend to start hating minis that are not finished. Most of them are threatened with being slammed against the wall. TBH I'm shocked I don't have a wave serpent sized dent in my wall.. but that's not the point. I still like little Miyagi and I want to make him look all sorts of pretty for this GW thingy.

*Edit* He has symbols on his shoulder pads. If they are put together with some others it reads Sexy Bitch. When I do the banner, I'll be sure to have all the characters on it


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Plenty of solid work; you seem to have a particular talent for diamonds.

You have turquoise cloth and a yellow-green hint to the flesh on Lilith, so the split complementary scheme would be to add red; if you did not want a use bright red areas motif you could use a more subtle effect by bring it into her hair as either a red-brown natural hair or deep red highlights in the black.

As the Marine is mainly black you are already using grey to highlight which will make using grey fro the bolter a harder prospect; possibly - unless you are set on NMM - it might sit better using metallics for the bolter housing.


----------



## Smartah (Jan 23, 2012)

I really didn't intend to do NMM at all on the bolter, but you're the second person to ask about that. I just wanted it grey  But Metal might set it apart a bit more, I think I will do that for sure.

The Red for Lelith is a good idea. Her hair is purple (camera sucks at picking that up) so I think the red might be a nice compliment. Maybe a fade from red to purple on her hair would be kind of snazzy. Hmmm, I'm not usually a big fan of black and red, but in terms of Dark Eldar I think that might look very striking, especially if the red wasn't totally over done. Damn it! I don't want to start them again so soon!


----------



## Smartah (Jan 23, 2012)

Here is Eldrad


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Smartah i know you can get the sword smoother than that!

Looks good though.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Well you, my dear lady, can have some rep.

As I flicked through the shots of your models, my jaw slowly dropped to the floor - even after I tried to pick it up when I saw your re-paint of the grav tank.:shok:

Some stunning work. Very impressive. I'll be back for another look for sure.:victory:


----------



## Smartah (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you so much DecrepitDragon! I try to improve with each mini. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. 

Also, I have the hugest crush on Teal'c  Love your sig


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

You're very welcome.:victory:

I have a soft spot for Sam myself, though I'll always like Vala too. Damn fine show.

Catch you next time I pop by - looking forward to your next pics.:biggrin:


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

I absolutely love the Harlies and the Falcon, have some rep.


----------



## Smartah (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you so much  I have a unit of Harlies coming up for this month, so hopefully I can improve them from the first group. I also have a fire prism/nightspinner to paint as well for next month (maybe). It's either that tank or another couple groups of clowns


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

Very nicely done! So you play Eldar and Dark Eldar? BTW Your Harlequins are by far the best I've seen to date.
+rep to you sir!!!


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Just got a chance to look through your Plog here... Lots of nice work + rep


----------



## Smartah (Jan 23, 2012)

I had Dark Eldar but lost interest because I couldn't figure out a color scheme  So right now I paint Eldar, Ogres and random commissions. I've always loved the clowns so I've enjoyed them the most  Thanks for the rep from both of you!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

nsr250repsol said:


> Very nicely done! So you play Eldar and Dark Eldar? BTW Your Harlequins are by far the best I've seen to date.
> +rep to you *sir*!!!


pssssst she has boobies


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

djinn24 said:


> pssssst she has boobies


Shh! Dont tell him - socially awkward situations are hilarious to watch. :laugh:


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Damn, sooooo tempted to post "pics or it didn't happen" lol.


----------



## Smartah (Jan 23, 2012)

The most you can get is my fb profile pic. Sorry no boobies are included.
http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l221/Smartah/2010-09-09_13-25-09_454.jpg


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Lol... and none asked for. My wife is enough trouble for me. 

Nice models. I really like the harqs and Lelith's skintone.


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

DecrepitDragon said:


> You're very welcome.:victory:
> 
> I have a soft spot for Sam myself, though I'll always like Vala too. Damn fine show.
> 
> Catch you next time I pop by - looking forward to your next pics.:biggrin:


i think we all know its o'neil that brought in the crowds 


Absolutely awesome painting smartah, just beautiful.


----------



## Smartah (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey guys  I'm back and working on one of my ogres and a small tabletop commission

Ogre Tyrant so far:


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

djinn24 said:


> pssssst she has boobies





DecrepitDragon said:


> Shh! Dont tell him - socially awkward situations are hilarious to watch. :laugh:


Opps sorry about that :shok: It's just that hobbies of this nature normally have a P not a V, just having boobies can also be misleading as I have seen many dudes these days with bigger boobies than girls....now try to get that mental image out of your head :drinks:


----------



## Smartah (Jan 23, 2012)

nsr250repsol said:


> Opps sorry about that :shok: It's just that hobbies of this nature normally have a P not a V, just having boobies can also be misleading as I have seen many dudes these days with bigger boobies than girls....now try to get that mental image out of your head :drinks:


Yeah I've seen a lot of jiggly moob ogrish guys


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Very nice model . Keep postin'em up I shall stay glued to this thread. Any particular favourite models?


----------



## Smartah (Jan 23, 2012)

Favorite models hmm. On a fun standpoint, I love the Ogres. I really have a good time painting them. I usually put on Right Said Fred's I'm Too Sexy and make them dance around the table... TMI I think.. ANYWAY Visually I love the clowns, especially the death jester and shadowseer.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Smartah said:


> . . . I usually put on Right Said Fred's I'm Too Sexy and make them dance around the table... TMI I think.. ANYWAY . . .


I'm really hoping you're still talking about models. . .:shok:

Nice start on the Ogre though - I'd post up mine if my wee girl hadn't "encouraged" it to leap from its shelf - your flesh tones seem to have started at a much lighter colour than mine, it'll be interesting to see it finished.


----------



## Smartah (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah, The ogres  I actually have a playlist for them. I find them to be so comical that I can't help but love songs that make me laugh. Next on their list is Sexy and I know it. >.> Some more WiP pics of a commission that is going out today (finally)



















Commissioner wanted tabletop and as fast as I could get them done. I usually get my commissions done in about 2 weeks and a couple days, but I really had to force myself to paint these hideous gladiator minis before I got to these. So 3 weeks for 15 ugly ass gladiators and 6 of the Dark Sword minis. Not too bad considering I fucking hated even looking at the gladiators.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Love the Dark Sword minis! As I told you last night the Owl's eyes are very nicely done and the fur pattern on the badger is great!


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

i love this plog. when you think you seen it all "BAM" mini woodland creatures.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Some nice stuff and then some really nice stuff. 
I see where some things aren't blended as well as they could have *cough*sword*cough*
but overall it's a nice job on everything. I really like that Eldar tank version 2.0
I may have to pick your brain as well as Xeno's for how you guys get the wavy aura thing looking right on to of the black. I've tried it and well...failed miserably.
The fur on the badger and the goat are well done, though i think something more could have been done with the feathers on the owl.
Looking forward to more of your work.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

More animals NOW


----------

